

They're Not For You - georgebonnr
https://twitter.com/georgebonnr/status/376070748814585856

======
georgebonnr
(p.s. in case somehow it's not clear, this is in reference to this:
[http://marissamayr.tumblr.com/post/60336044815/geeking-
out-o...](http://marissamayr.tumblr.com/post/60336044815/geeking-out-on-the-
logo))

